# Transportation Certificate buy points?



## Sue (Feb 16, 2015)

I got an Amtrak voucher. It is called a transportation certificate. Can I use it to buy guest reward points? Or is it only for train travel?


----------



## jebr (Feb 16, 2015)

Only for train travel


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 16, 2015)

When you buy AGR points, you do not actually buy them from Amtrak but from points.com - a third party. That's why you can only use it for actual train travel.


----------

